# Batman '89 Appreciation...



## Randy (Nov 3, 2008)

After watching The Dark Knight, and really being impressed by Heath Ledger's Joker, I decided to revisit Batman '89. And, holy shit... there was some seriously great stuff going on in that movie. 



Favorite scenes or lines?


----------



## Apophis (Nov 3, 2008)

imo the first and the last (for now) Batman movies are awesome, the rest is a crap imo. Those two parts are based on more "dark side" of Batman stories, rest is like comics for kinds.


----------



## Groff (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't remember ANYTHING that happened in the '89 batman movie. Hell I can't even remember the plot to Batman Begins.

I fail.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I can't remember ANYTHING that happened in the '89 batman movie. Hell I can't even remember the plot to Batman Begins.
> 
> I fail.



The road to recovery begins with first admitting you have a problem. 

Let us help you along, shall we...?


----------



## darren (Nov 3, 2008)

Tim Burton crafted a really interesting vision of Gotham and Batman, and i thought he cast the parts really well. I thought Keaton did a great job as Bruce Wayne and Batman, and Jack Nicholson was really cool as the Joker. Different from the Dark Knight vision, but still serious and dark, without the campiness that ruined the franchise.


----------



## Decipher (Nov 3, 2008)

I also am a pretty big fan of the '89 Batman and I also really enjoyed Batman Returns as well. Tim Burton did a really good job on those two and Keaton was a great Batman.


----------



## gaunten (Nov 3, 2008)

damn, it's way too long since I watched those old movies..
I really liked them when I was a kid. also, 89!? I thought that movie was from like 92 or something at least.
I really like batman returns as well.
batman forever wasn't even close, but at least better than the schwarzenegger disaster...
the new ones are great, I really like bale, but ledgers joker feels a bit hyped, sure he does a great job, but I must say I prefer nicholson...


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2008)

I love that movie.


----------



## Naren (Nov 4, 2008)

I prefer the newer Christopher Nolan Batmans, but the Burton Batmans were really good too. Jack Nicholson is a great actor.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2008)

That movie was HUGE when it came out. I remember all the buzz. People had Batman shirts and shit every-fucking-where. Broke all kinds of box office records at the time. It was insane.

I was all jazzed, since I'm a lifelong comic book collector and Batman fan.

My favorite shit from that movie was the soundtrack.  Prince, FTMFW.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 4, 2008)

my favourite quote from that movie: "Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?"

also awesome was:

is that you, sugar bumps?....Who the hell are you? It's me.... Sugar bumps.

the way nichsolson said that was just...dont know how to explain...kind of "scary" in an awseome way.


also the whole "The pen, is truly mightier, than the sword."-scene just kicks ass. this self-expression and how they dressed him up for the scene for example...

damn, i still love this movie.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 4, 2008)

Burtons batman was awesome, it's just the comedy films in the middle that were an absolute load of rubbish. To be honest, I kind oif fear that that'll happen with this new series.


----------



## Groff (Nov 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> My favorite shit from that movie was the soundtrack.  Prince, FTMFW.



I approve this message.


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That movie was HUGE when it came out. I remember all the buzz. People had Batman shirts and shit every-fucking-where. Broke all kinds of box office records at the time. It was insane.
> 
> I was all jazzed, since I'm a lifelong comic book collector and Batman fan.
> 
> My favorite shit from that movie was the soundtrack.  Prince, FTMFW.



I still have a Batman shirt from way back then its 19 years old but still wearable 
Prince's soundtrack album is AWESOME one of my favourite albums it's also the first album I ever bought.
It's an album that just doesn't get any respect its full of good stuff but the solo that pops up on "Batdance" is incredible and is my favourite guitar solo ever!

For some time I've been trying to track down a bootleg of "Dance with the devil" which was the original theme song Prince wrote for the movie but was rejected by Burton and Warner Brothers on the grounds that it was to dark for the movie! 
The idea of a Prince song that was too dark for Tim Burton sounds crazy but very very intriguing to me.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2008)

Triple-J said:


> For some time I've been trying to track down a bootleg of "Dance with the devil" which was the original theme song Prince wrote for the movie but was rejected by Burton and Warner Brothers on the grounds that it was to dark for the movie!
> The idea of a Prince song that was too dark for Tim Burton sounds crazy but very very intriguing to me.



I'm intrigued by this. 

Also, every kid I knew growing up had the Batman action figure, with the belt that doubled as a spring loaded grappling hook.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 5, 2008)

ohh jesus, its been a while since i seen this! It was a very good batman, batman returns was also very good. It was a dark, gritty sort of batman. Maybe not quiet like the new ones (which is the best ones i think), but still right up there!


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 24, 2009)

Michael Keaton was the best Batman in my opinion, along with Adam West.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 24, 2009)

That Batman movie and Batman Returns are the only non-retro Batman movies aside from the new ones that I didn't think were complete rubbish. I don't think I've seen a Batman actor yet who has really done it for me, but Keaton has probably been the best so far. Christian Bale did all right as Bruce, but the way he talked as Batman ruined it for me. Actually, my favorite person to have portrayed Batman may be Kevin Conroy from the 1990s animated series. His voice worked quite well for both Bruce and Batman, and neither one was too cheesy or over the top. IMDB says they're using him for a Batman game later this year . I also love what Mark Hamil did with Joker on that series (they're using him for that game, too  ).


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 24, 2009)

The thing that annoyed me about Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne is that he looked just like he does in American Psycho and so that's what I thought of when I saw him. I agree about the way he talks as Batman too.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 24, 2009)

Mephistopheles said:


> The thing that annoyed me about Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne is that he looked just like he does in American Psycho and so that's what I thought of when I saw him. I agree about the way he talks as Batman too.



He also looked the same as he did in Equilibrium and everything else I've ever seen him in. Most of his roles just end up being pretty much the same guy.


----------



## lobee (Jan 24, 2009)

Mephistopheles said:


> The thing that annoyed me about Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne is that he looked just like he does in American Psycho and so that's what I thought of when I saw him. I agree about the way he talks as Batman too.


Well there is only one letter that separates Batman and Bateman. SpoOooOoky.

I didn't like his Batman voice either. I read somewhere that the director(I think) enhanced his voice digitally to sound raspier and/or lower.



TomAwesome said:


> He also looked the same as he did in Equilibrium and everything else I've ever seen him in. Most of his roles just end up being pretty much the same guy.


Except for Rescue Dawn, 3:10 To Yuma, The Machinist, etc. He does seem to chose roles that are heavily based on duality though. I think he's a pretty decent actor and can't wait to see T4.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 24, 2009)

Ah. Well I've only seen a few of his movies, and he seemed to be acting as more or less the same person in the ones I saw.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 25, 2009)

I just watched B89 last night and Keaton makes a better Bruce because in his movies he comes off as this weird but likeable bachelor type and has a certain type of charm but he's also slightly guarded from people as to not raise suspicion, yet in Bale's movies they portray the Bruce character as a dumb airhead rich guy who's basically a male Paris Hilton and in other scenes he's a suave intelligent corporate type.

I think the "Paris Hilton" aspect of Bale's take on Bruce is a little far fetched and stupid I know it's his character doing it on purpose to protect himself but it's always seemed pointless to me whereas Keaton's Bruce is spot on and imo more realistic, they both make great Batmen too but it's got to be said that Bale's cookie monster voice has got to be toned down in future sequels as it spoilt the movie and when I saw it in a theater people actually started laughing when he spoke which destroyed the vibe of the film for me and I almost felt embarassed watching it.


----------



## CrashRG (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicholson as the Joker and Ledger as the Joker, both have equally good parts. I really wish they would have let Ledger carry his character the way he supposedly was though. It has been said by several people involved with the movie that he was so into the role, they had to tell him multiple times to keep it down a notch, in order to keep the movies PG13 rating.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree but I get the feeling that the movie was cut in places (for example when Joker meets Gambol it seems edited for violence) and I'm curious as to whether there will be a further "adult" cut of TDK.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jan 25, 2009)

Jack Nicholson and Heath Ledger were different Jokers, both were GREAT.
Michael Keaton is the perfect Bruce Wayne, because he can be ellegant when needed.
I dislike Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne totally! He simply doesn't fit the role.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the Keaton & Bale Batman movies. Dark, mysterious & a hefty dose dry sarcasm...as they should be.

The Kilmer & Clooney version were way too campy & dumbed done. Although I gotta admit, Nichole Kidman was smokin' hot. 







Seriously....good god!


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 26, 2009)

Ugh yes, Clooney was the worst IMO.

Also, Michelle was a great Catwoman.


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Apr 1, 2009)

Meda Hype and bias aside, I do think the Nolanverse is truer to the spirit and gritty tone of Batman than Burton ever was. Funnily enough I rate Burton as one of the finest directors around and have done for years. His two Batman movies are beautiful to look at and have a very distinct style, but they don't feel like Batman to me. Keaton, while a fine actor, also doesn't feel like Batman or Wayne for that matter to me. He just isn't tough enough, he doesn't look like he could kick anybody's ass let alone tough villains. For me, Batman Begins and The Dark Knight have finally given us Batman fans the real Batman movies we have been wanting for decades now. Batman the badass, Batman the detective. And to top it all off, we now have a completely psychopathic and terrifying Joker, something Nicholson, for all his acting genius, never was. For me, it goes a little something like this...

Batman = Really Good
Batman Returns = Super Good
Batman Forever = OK, Better Than Given Credit For
Batman & Robin = Disaster
Batman Begins = Excellent
The Dark Knight = Super Excellent


----------



## jymellis (Apr 1, 2009)

my favorite line "never rub another man's rhubarb"!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 1, 2009)

That was the only movie I actually went to the opening night for and I distinctly remember queueing for hours before getting in whilst constantly chanting the mantra "This had better be worth it".......however, it w_as_ worth it and aside from the The Dark Knight its absolutely my favourite interpretation. 

It probably helps that I'm quite a Tim Burton and Jack Nicholson fan


----------



## botoxfox (Apr 1, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Christian Bale did all right as Bruce, but the way he talked as Batman ruined it for me.



I rather like his Batman voice, it reminds me of Solid Snake.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 1, 2009)

This is just personal taste, due mostly to the fact that I've always GREATLY preferred Frank Miller's version of the Dark Knight to anyone else's, but I always thought that the movies up until Christopher Nolan's reboot of the franchise were pretty terrible.

I quite liked Burton's vision of Gotham City, but I thought Keaton was only passable as Bruce Wayne and _laughable_ as Batman. (In retrospect, that is. When I was 9 years old when the movie came out I liked it just fine..) Conversely, I thought Val Kilmer was passable as Batman but not convincing as Bruce Wayne. Clooney was an epic fail in both roles.

As far as Nicholson goes, I thought he did a great job until I saw Ledger's portrayal of the same character, at which point the only phrase that comes to mind is "Jack WHO?".. Ledger's performance was EXACTLY the Joker that I had in my brain based on the graphic novels I enjoyed. It's funny because prior to seeing the film I thought he was a terrible casting choice. When they made that press release I thought "Really?! They couldn't find ANYBODY else?!", but then I saw the film and immediately felt like an idiot for doubting.

Don't EVEN get me started on Danny Devito, Chris O' Donnel, Arnold Swarzanegger, Jim Carrey, Tommy Lee Jones, etc. 



botoxfox said:


> I rather like his Batman voice, it reminds me of Solid Snake.


 

Every time I say or hear in my head the phrase "I'M NOT WEARING HOCKEY PADS", I laugh my ass off.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 1, 2009)

its very very difficult for me. the burton batmans were great. i liked them both. and i am a huge fan of michael keaton. not just as batman, but multiplicity, mr mom, and omg JOHNNY DANGEROUSLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyway, back to batman. the burton versions were almost like a movie comic book. very cartoony. very good job. the last 2 are very real like. it makes it seem like hmm its possible someone really could do this. well aside from some of the more obvious tricks with the batmobile turning into the motorcycle thing but anyway, you get my point. the new ones seem more like real life and the first 2 were like a comic book on film. both very great and they are all my favorite. they are 2 totally different styles that you cant really compare. however all the batmans in between were just garbage and it really pissed me off every time a new batman movie came out to the point i was scared to even try batman begins (cmon a PREQUEL????) but im very glad i did.


----------



## Bobby (Apr 1, 2009)

First movie I went to.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

\m/...

that's all i have to say


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2009)

I really like Burton's Batman with Nicholson and Keaton, but when he made the Penguin one with Gotham being all fucked up and gothic?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

MFB said:


> I really like Burton's Batman with Nicholson and Keaton, but when he made the Penguin one with Gotham being all fucked up and gothic?



i liked that one too... i thought they started to suck w/ batman forever. it got too cartoony then. although i must say i did enjoy arnold as mr. freeze.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i liked that one too... i thought they started to suck w/ batman forever. it got too cartoony then. although i must say i did enjoy arnold as mr. freeze.


 

Enjoy, as in "Thought it was a great performance" or enjoy as in "I kept waiting for Mr Freeze to tell Poison Ivy to 'GET TO DA CHOPPAHH!!!!!'"?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Enjoy, as in "Thought it was a great performance" or enjoy as in "I kept waiting for Mr Freeze to tell Poison Ivy to 'GET TO DA CHOPPAHH!!!!!'"?



strangely enough i think it may have been a combination of both... he was basically the termintor w/ an ice gun...


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i liked that one too... i thought they started to suck w/ batman forever. it got too cartoony then. although i must say i did enjoy arnold as mr. freeze.



Was Batman Forever the one that had the nipples on the suit?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 1, 2009)

MFB said:


> Was Batman Forever the one that had the nipples on the suit?



couldn't tell ya. i don't remember. 

that may have been batman and robin...


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 1, 2009)

The thing I love about Batman and Robin is that everyone involved suffered for being in it and had a major career crash afterwards. 
Alicia Silverstone and Chris O'Donnell are still non existent even today and George Clooney took a while to get back on his feet too but Schwarzenneger never really recovered from it at all. 

I was cleaning up recently though and found a magazine interview with Clooney from the time B+R got released in cinema's and it's (unintentionally) hilarious!
He slams Burton's movies totally and claims that Schumacher's Batman movies are the "real Batman" that the people want and claims that the Bruce Wayne character needed to be lightened up as he would have gotten over his parents murder by now!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 1, 2009)

This movie is always on the tv


----------

